# Kel Tec Sub2000



## lklawson (Oct 9, 2012)

I went to the range this weekend to get better acquainted with my new-to-me 9mm Sub2k (Glock).  One 10-round mag and three "Happy Sticks."  

I eventually got to the point where I was reliably hitting a pie sized target at 25 yards.  Not supper great marksmanship but I'm a pretty indifferent Rifleman so not bad at all for me.

I seriously like this gun.

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## Takai (Oct 9, 2012)

I have looked into the Sub2K for a backpacking. My choice would be .40 due to existing equipment. The flexibility of a small carbine compatible with my other equipment is kind of appealing.


----------



## lklawson (Oct 10, 2012)

Well, it certainly folds up into a small package, which would be great for backpacking.  However, you do have to unfold it to fire so it's not ready-to-go until you do.  And if you use the 10 round mag it's flush fitting so you could just leave the mag in the well.

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## Takai (Oct 10, 2012)

I wouldn't leave it folded up that would make it no better than a club if I needed it. I would rig a scabbard onto my pack. Plus only having to carry one type of magazine makes things much simpler.


----------



## Blindside (Oct 10, 2012)

Takai said:


> I wouldn't leave it folded up that would make it no better than a club if I needed it. I would rig a scabbard onto my pack. Plus only having to carry one type of magazine makes things much simpler.



This sounds like you are thinking of carrying a handgun and a carbine when you are out backpacking.  I really have to ask why?  A pistol and a carbine, even this KelTec puts you in the same weight range as a 12 gauge shotgun.  If you are concerned about something big and bad, I'd take the 12g every time.  If you are concerned about something 2 legged, generally the pistol would be just fine.


----------



## lklawson (Oct 10, 2012)

Blindside said:


> even this KelTec puts you in the same weight range as a 12 gauge shotgun.


A Remington 870 weighs about 8 pounds.  A Sub2000 weighs 4 pounds.

I make no comment on suitability of purpose for either product in comparison with each other.

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## Takai (Oct 11, 2012)

My 12 gauge is definitely heavier and longer than the 2K. I always carry a sidearm in the woods. The carbine gives a little extra range with the added advantage of the same magazines and ammunition. Hence no confusion when I chose either one. 

I usually carry a sidearm and one long gun when backpacking. The carbine is smaller and lighter. While it doesn't have the power of a 12 gauge (or any of my other long guns for that matter) it would certainly be an asset. I subscribe to the 2 is 1, 1 is none philosophy.


----------

